#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Studio monitoren

## frederic

Ik zou graag een set studiomonitoren kopen met extra baskast.
Mijn budjet is echter beperkt tot 1000 euro

Ik heb er zien staan van het merk KRK. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## showband

Ik heb een paar maandjes terug KRK rokit powered monitortjes aan mijn homestudiotje toegevoegd. (de kleinste uit de serie)

Ik ben er helemaal tevreden mee. Zonder baskastje zelfs zijn dit erg prettige nearfields.

Kleine tannoys zijn eveneens erg prettig.

blijf weg bij behringer en alesis.

Overigens mixtip. Zet naast je monitors ook een goedkoop stereosetje computerspeakers. Vrij veel muziek vind zijn weg nu via internet naar de gebruiker. Als het op dit soort speakers K*T klinkt ben je eigenlijk al verloren bij een mix.

----------


## frederic

wat dacht je van de KRK V 6 II 
Dit zou eigenlijk net binnen mijn budget vallen

----------


## berolios

KRK is gewoon dik voor mekaar (feedback is trouwens aan het stunten met KRK setjes !). Evt. 2e hands dikkere monitoren? Zijn regelmatig op marktplaats en eBay te vinden voor een goede prijs.

Op www.homerecording.com vind je heeeel veel gebruikerservaringen en suggesties, check it out.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan, veel succes verder

----------


## frederic

op EBAY zou ik eventueel de V8 kunnen kopen bij musiciansadvocate.*[FONT=Arial][/FONT]*

----------


## sparky

Je moet wel tegen die KRK sound kunnen, ik vind die V6jes heel erg hoekig klinken, te hoekig. Maar veel mensen lijken erg van dat "In je Smoel" geluid te houden, zelf vind ik het nogal vermoeiend. De V6en klinken strak ja, maar op een heel kunstmatige manier, het is een sound die aan alles wat je erdoorheen afdraait wordt meegegeven. Het laag vind ik ook een beetje claustrofobisch klinken, nogal bonkerig en kartonnerig. Zeker als je dit vergelijkt met een Genelec 8040. Die blijft hier veel strakker op natuurlijke wijze, terwijl het gebied daarboven mooi open blijft. Ze zijn onthullender en tegelijkertijd toch rustiger!! Je zou ze eens naast elkaar moeten horen, wereld van verschil in kwaliteit, die het kleine verschil in prijs -de 8040 is 625Euro per stuk- meer dan rechtvaardigt!! 

Had ik al gezegd dat je beter Genelecs kunt nemen? :Big Grin: 

Wees niet zuinig wat monitors betreft, na een fatsoenlijke muzikant en en stel goede oren zijn het misschien wel de belangrijkste dingen die je hebt in je studio!!!

----------


## sjoshke

Ik heb recent de KrK V8 series 2 gekocht. Gezien de Genelecs 8050 dusdanig duur waren. Een goede investering in monitors is altijd goed, maar je moet er wel geld voor hebben.

Ik heb tot op heden nog steeds schik van mijn KRK V8 setje.

----------


## Mike Manders

ik gebruik hier al 3 jaar een setje van PSI audio. Tot nu toe een van de beste referentiespeakers die ik gebruikt heb. zie www.psiaudio.com
een aanrader

----------


## lifesound

Ik ben nooit een Genelec fan geweest. Heb altijd het gevoel gehad dat het allemaal nogal snel goed klinkt.
Ben zeer tevreden van mijn PMC's, en heb al waanzinnig goede commentaren gehoord van Klein+Hummel.

----------


## Mathijs

Zelf vind ik de Klein & Hummel monitoren een van de beste die er op dit moment zijn te krijgen. Deze vallen echter ver boven het budget.

Ik zou zelf van Alle behringer, Alesis en ook Tannoy afblijven. Erg wollig, geen detail.

Aanrader: Dynaudio
Deze heeft tegenwordig erg goed te betalen series.
Die erg goed klinken.

Waarom wil je eigenlijk een sub bij je set? is dat een goede referentie om op te mixen?

----------


## sparky

Werk tegenwoordig zelf met Dynaudio BM6A's aangevuld met een KRK Rokit 10 subje. Ik ben er erg blij mee. dingen die niet goed samenkomen vallen meteen door de mand terwijl als dingen wel goed zijn je daarvoor ook beloond word  :Smile: 
De behringers heb ik er nog steeds bij als extra controle evenals een beyer DT770 voor op de oren. 

Als je in Dynaudio geinteresseerd bent en je wilt wat goedkoper, kom niet te snel in de verleiding om BM5A's te nemen, vergelijk ze eerst eens met de zessen of moni's van andere fabrikanten. Ik vind ze namelijk behoorlijk wat minder.

----------


## vincend

Heeft er iemand al ervaring met de ADAM A7's? Een nieuw model van Adam met een gunstige prijs in verhouding tot de andere modellen. 
Ik ben op zoek naar goeie monitoren voor mijn computer en verder ben ik nog geïnteresseerd in Dynaudio BM5a's, Genelec 8030's, ... .

----------


## Mathijs

Ik vind de ribbon van Adam niet echt een succes.
De sound mist iets detail. duidelijkheid.

----------


## beyma

Nu we toch allerlei monitoren voorbij zien komen hier, ik ben ook toe aan een stel nieuwe!

Ik kwam op internet de "M-Audio" type "Studiophile BX-8" tegen , wie oh wie heeft er al eens geluisterd naar M-Audio in het algemeen en misschien zelfs wel naar deze BX-8 ?? 

hier de website van ze:

M-AUDIO - Studiophile BX8a - 130-Watt Bi-Amplified Studio Reference Monitors


Maar ja, uiteraard staat er op hun site dat zij de beste monitoren maken,en dat zou ik ook zeggen als ik zou verkopen... dus vandaar dat ik nu op zoek ben naar meningen uit de praktijk.
Wat mij wel aanspreekt is deze tekst op hun site:


The 1” natural silk domes give the BX8s a high-end that’s both clear and easy on the ears

Ik wil ze gaan gebruiken voor/bij mijn Avid videomontage systeem,ze kosten 450 euro per stuk , Genelec 8030's kosten me 499 per stuk......welke zou ik nemen :Confused: 


[edit]
Ik heb op dit moment dus een stel B&W DM110 hangen  :Big Grin:  (die zijn nog van m'n vader geweest, ik gok 15 jaar oud)

----------


## Leinad

> welke zou ik nemen



Wat een vraag... Niet lullig bedoelt, maar ik mag hopen dat je ze wel gaat beluisteren, voordat je wat aanschaft! Mijn advies: ga naar een goede winkel en luister naar wat jij het beste vindt. Van de KRK V8 en Dynaudio BM 6A kan ik bevestigen dat ze erg goed klinken.

Groeten Daniël.

----------


## sparky

Heb je je ze ook ge A-B'd met andere moni's en waar heb je nog meer mee gewerkt?

----------


## AJB

Ben zelf ook opmerkelijk tevreden over de Samson Resolve 65a. Deze zijn door een of andere vooraanstaand audio-blad toen beter getest dan de Genelec's en daarom heb ik ze aangeschaft. Betaalbaar en absoluut goed klinkend !

----------


## Leinad

Ik ben niet zo'n fan van Samson, maar ik was ook aangenaam verrast toen ik deze kastjes hoorde! Eén nadeel: ze gaan niet erg laag.

Daniël.

----------


## AJB

Ze gaan redelijk laag, en het setje is ook te leveren met een extra subwoofer... Klinken echt prima

----------


## frederic

Ik heb ondertussen de KRK V8 gekocht.
Schitterende monitoren!

----------


## beyma

Ondertussen heb ik via marktplaats een prachtig stel Soundcraft "Spirit absolute II"  monitoren gekocht, en ze bevallen me uitermate.  :Smile:  

Ik weet het, ze zijn niet actief maar ik heb er een leuke versterker voor namenlijk een Quad 520F  :Cool:

----------


## Jeroen E

Probeer eens PMC, heb pas een systeem in surround gekocht met centre speaker. Meer dan tevreden over...absoluut top!

----------


## Lennartsound

K&H erg mooi. Maar wat dacht je van PSI audio. Dat is echt Fantastisch!
Al in veel studio te vinden en hard op weg de nieuwe standaard te worden.
De kleinste telg uit de serie is niet zo ontzettend duur. Ik dacht 750 per stuk


http://www.helios.nl/productinfo/psi/psi.htm

----------


## MusiQmaN

esi near zijn ook erg fijne monitoren naar eht schijnt. en nog eens betaalbaar ook...

----------


## merlinos2

Ik heb eigenlijk alleen goede nearfields van boven de 1000 euro gehoord ( per stuk)

Genelecs en Krk zijn wel aardig maar ik vind ze te veel afwijken betreft referentie. 
Van Alesis weet ik dat je met de bas de mist in gaat (M1 active mk11)
Maar voor goedkope redelijke nearfields is alesis of samson niet eens een slechte aanschaf. 
Liever in die prijsklasse dan Genelec of KRK, je blijft toch bezig met refereren. Samson is redelijk snel duidelijk op welke freqeuntie je db's verkeerd zit en dat blijft dan zo. Zo kan je daar in je mix rekening mee houden.

----------


## Silence_One

ik zou es kijken naar de fostex NF-Series ideale luidspreker.  :Cool:

----------


## MusiQmaN

en hoe is de kwailiteit van de yamaha actieve monitoren zoals de 5 serie.

----------


## Lennartsound

> Ik heb eigenlijk alleen goede nearfields van boven de 1000 euro gehoord ( per stuk)
> 
> Genelecs en Krk zijn wel aardig maar ik vind ze te veel afwijken betreft referentie.



Genelecs zijn anders vrij nauwkeurig met een variatie van +/- 3 dB over het hele spectrum. Je kunt discusieren over het klankkarakter. Ik hou b.v. niet zo van titanium dome tweeters omdat ze snel "harsh" gaan klinken . Ook het "doosjes" geluid (wat veel speakers hebben) vind ik niet zo mooi. Maar eerlijk zijn de Genelecs wel. Je kunt er dus  prima op EQ-en. Ook de off-axis variatie is behoorlijk netjes. Dat is  ook de reden waarom ze een standaard zijn geworden. De impuls responsie zou beter kunnen maar is altijd nog beter dan veel goedkopere modellen zoals Samson en Alesis. Alleen de PSI's die ik hierboven vermelde zijn daar echt heel goed in.

----------

